# Muncie M-20



## wingmkr2 (May 29, 2018)

Does anyone know the correct part numbers for a output shaft seal for a M-20 1971. Its a 32 spline output. Very difficult to get a consistent part number from any of the autocrats sites and I am seeing different inside seal dia. One I have found is the Timken 9449. Will that work?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Timken 9449 is correct, same as rear seal used for '67 up Turbo 400 and later 4L80E. I've always sourced Federal Mogul National seals, but for the late style Muncie 4spds, the seal was always purchased in a small parts kit with front bearing & sycro's

Welcome to the forum! Had 2nd cousins in Aledo for many years, they are retired, and have since moved down on Granbury Lake. Worked the old PATE swap meet near Cresson for 16 years, then for 3 years after the organizers ruined it & moved it up to the TX Motor Speedway  Miss those great times and meeting new faces of the Pontiac faithful from all over.


----------

